# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Relaps due to having kids?

## FraidyCat

I've relapse having having kids, do you think this could be do to having thyroid problems. I did so well, for so long, and I'm basically Agoraphobic now, and no way to stop it. 

Please help.

----------


## Vert1go

I have heard that having thyroid issues can run havoc on your mental health...I would ask your doctor next time you see them...The Dr office is the ONLY place I go right now only because I have to...

----------


## Louise2012

Hi after giving birth yo my son my anxiety is sky high its strange as it happend the day I gave birth how can thyroid effect you I dont understand?

----------


## Louise2012

Hiya I seen ur comment to the girl that had has a relapse after having kids same has happend to me do ypu no much about thyroid and how it can be corrected thanks x

----------


## Blossom

> I've relapse having having kids, do you think this could be do to having thyroid problems. I did so well, for so long, and I'm basically Agoraphobic now, and no way to stop it. 
> 
> Please help.




I suffer from a thyroid disorder which manifested around 2 years ago but I'm on treatment. I don't have kids but thyroid problems may result also in pregnant females or just after giving birth. Thyroid disorders bring about a lot of anxiety, paranoia, excessive exhaustion, amongst other symptoms. When I was first diagnosed, I would often sleep for hours on end, due to the condition, but it gets better as one takes treatment.

----------


## Screenaddict

Hi sorry to hear you are going through this it sounds very very tough. Iv'e had thyroid issues for four years now and the symptoms are very bad when they first manifest. However it can be controlled with medication quite easily, you just have to make sure that your thyroxine levels in your blood are tested quite requently from now on and that you see a consultant in that field to check your blood levels, what dosage of medication you should be taking and what appropriate action needs to be taken from there. Once you have it under control you will feel fine again. People can lead perfectly normal lives with thyrotoxicosis once they have it under control. Hope you feel better soon all the best.  Also here is an article about hyperthyroidism this could help you understand it better.    http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditio...hyroid-gland-0

----------

